
Kid: 'Aaron Swartz was right' - anonbroker
http://twitter.com/jonathanmarvens/status/484803047106039808
======
anonbroker
I know this kid. He's pretty smart. i dont understand some of what he tweeted
here and for some reason I feel hes trying to show he's smarter than everyone
cause I don't think I'm that stupid. Can someone who understands this stuff
share their thoughts??

~~~
kibbleznbits
Well, for starters, ask him where his twitter background came from. Then ask
him what it means.

~~~
nailer
His twitter background is grumpy cat.

